# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kasetofon makine

## Erjon1

Kush mundet me ma gjet nje kod kasetofini makine? 
Mercedz benz sprinter 2007  
Indianapolis pro be 7950 serian nr 85028114

----------

